# Which is a more competitive division Olympic recurve or compound?



## mullligan (Dec 2, 2008)

It’s arguable to say that there are more compound archers than Oly recurve here in the US so it’s reasonable to believe that the competition level is higher in greater numbers. But, at the same time the OTC supports Olympic recurve through the Olympics and their youth program. On nearly any given weekend you can find a 3D or a Field competition going on full of compound archers. I’ve yet to see an Olympic recurve at a 3D competition going head to head with the FSL compound archers. At this point, I’m not sure which is more competitive as it may be comparing apples to oranges. So, what say you, I’m curious if anyone else ever ponder this?


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

I wanted to shoot an olympic type bow since I was was a small child. I did so for quite a while, but eventually I was forced to switch to a compound if I wanted to shoot against anyone as I was essentially always the only one at the shoots shooting a recurve. It is likely just a reflection on my area (Iowa.........yes Miranda I know you're here now.......but I got no shot to beat you  ). I To my knowledge there are about 10 recurve shooters in out state...........but only a few (if that) show at shoots on a regular basis...........so while I prefer the recurve, I shoot the compound more. I finally got discouraged after I reached a ceiling in natural ability and couldn't get through it without coaching........and at the time there were zero coaches in the state. I will tell you though that all the recurve shooting has given me a serious advantage in form and muscle control over most compound competitors.

Matt

Oh, I guess in answer to the question, I think it is tougher to win in compound classes (if you simply look at a particular person's statistical likelyhood of winning) simply because there are soooooo many talented people doing it because all the $$$$ and fame is in compound archery.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

You're not joking, are you?

Compound, hands down. 

The best archers in the U.S. are shooting compounds for a living. Well, except for maybe two or maaayyybe three that still shoot recurve. But hands down, the U.S. compound division is the most competitive, not only in the U.S. but in the world (but that's starting to change too.)

It's a nice idea that we have a strong, competitive recurve corps here, but in reality, the numbers just don't prove that out...

Like that saying in pro football... "you are what your record says you are." the same holds true for archery. Our record in recurve isn't very impressive for the past 10 years. Compound on the other hand - can't be matched by any other country.

John.


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

*competive*

I keep hearing that Michigan and Pennsylvania have more archers than any other states. I have no data to back that up, that's just what I hear. Last year was my first year in competition. I went to the Michigan state indoor championship and won the senior division for recurve. It was tough, I had to drive 2.5 hours each day (one way) for the win. Sometimes in life all you have to do is show up. I was the only male recurve archer in the state age 19-49 that participated? Yeah, I would say compound had it locked up.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Look at Lancaster's Classic. It revolves around mainly compound competiton.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

If question is referred to USA only, Compound in general is of course the answer.
If referred to the entire FITA world, I have to score like this:
1) Recurve Women
2) Recurve Men
3) Compound Men
4) Compound Women
5) Bare Bow Men
6) Bare Bow Women


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

at the fita outdoor world champs last year...... the score differential between the 1st and 32nd in the qulification round are as below.

CM 34
CW 47
RM 65 (new world record by 7)
RW 58

however, only 3 per division per country. just imagine if korea/usa was allowed to send their top 10 RM and RW/CM and CW archers


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

I wonder...

If a top-10 compound archer picked up a recurve bow just before a national tournament, how much would his/her placement change. 

And vice versa?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

archerymom2 said:


> I wonder...
> 
> If a top-10 compound archer picked up a recurve bow just before a national tournament, how much would his/her placement change.
> 
> And vice versa?


Ask Brady. He, of all people, experienced exactly that if I recall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Several of our top U.S. men trained with the recurve, hoping for spots on the Oly. team once upon a time... This is not a well known fact among recurvers, but I'm certain that training with the recurve made them better compound archers.

John.


----------



## bustanock (Aug 16, 2009)

*money?*



limbwalker said:


> You're not joking, are you?
> 
> The best archers in the U.S. are shooting compounds for a living......
> 
> John.


Wow, until I recently looked it up I didn't know shooting recurve compared with compound is like "shooting for fun" only. Event at the small local 3D tournaments the shoots payout a little $.

Here's a few interesting links that friend from CA sent me:
http://www.socalbeerpong.com/

http://www.beerpongleagues.com/

I can't believe beer pong has such a large following and leagues! They even payout $50K. How is this waste of time sport (used very loosely) able to payout more than all of the recurve tournaments combined?

I am frustrated.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Bustanock, 

You could argue that recurve archers shoot for the love of shooting. They must, because nobody would be so dumb as to shoot recurve for the money...

Now, before the compounders jump on me, I know a lot of them shoot for the love of shooting too. But there is a portion of compound shooters that are hoping to win some money.

Each of us has different motivation. So long as someone is shooting arrows, I say it is a good thing, regardless of the motivation.

If shooting an event without any money on the line frustrates you, then maybe you should try your hand at shooting compound. Otherwise, just enjoy shooting for the sake of shooting...

John.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

*compound vs recurve*

This conversation has come up before....Again, manufactures are going to put their money where they have the most potential for a good return. Those who offer FITA style recurves do it mostly as a courtesy to the shooting public. Or, they have a big stake in world wide competitive shooting. Meaning world wide sales. So, donated prize money comes from them not the entrants.

Compound shooters have a group here in the US that make their full time living from just shooting....they don't own archery stores or work directly for a manufacture, they just shoot. The money is in 3-D shooting not targets. The pro's shoot targets because it is expected of them and it allows them winter shooting opportunities. Once the 3-D season starts you will see very few at target shoots. Of course the large National Indoor "Dot" shoots offer excellent pay checks that mount to thousands of dollar plus bonuses from equipment companies. I think FITA shooters pick up a few hundred if they win a National Indoor...Limbwalker could answer that better.

So, as Limbwalker said, most FITA shooters shoot for love of the sport not the potential monetary return...and of course, most compound shooters do the same, but the difference is the relationship of compound shooters to hunting. The biggest buying market for archery manufacturers. No one hunts with a FITA rig.

I think I am correct when I say in most European countries there aren't many hunters..primarily because of lack places an average person can hunt and the cost of obtaining hunting licenses and permits. So, FITA is the bigger sport.

I'm not sure of the relationship manufacturers have with shooters in Europe, but I imagine most top ranked shooters are employed by manufacturers or subsidized by them . Before 3-D tournaments many nationally ranked shooters in the US compound community worked directly for bow manufacturers as paid shooters/employees.

Art


----------



## bustanock (Aug 16, 2009)

*miscommunication*

John,
Sorry, not frustrated by archery. Frustrated with silly sports like beer pong.
:darkbeer:


----------



## Jimmy Sweden (Oct 24, 2005)

not to mention that not that many EU country's allow bowhunting...


----------



## REB57 (Feb 12, 2008)

The top recurve FITA score and the top compound score is not that far a part ...both a little over 1400. OK...only one recurve shooter over 1400 and in FM division (not USA) and a good number of compound shooters over 1400 an more from the US than anywhere.
As far as competition goes compound hands down in the average FITA tournament in the USA. Usually 100 points or better spread with the compound scoring higher in every tournament. I also agree that hunting/3D in the US has made it happen and will probably keep us on top although probably not as much as we have been. 
I just hope that the JOAD programs will produce enough good recurve shooters to get us back on top.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Recurve archery on a world level is far more competitive in the men's division. And I think the very best talent is in recurve-world wide. In the USA its different.


----------



## Arched (Jun 27, 2013)

You are correct comparing the two is like apples and oranges.

While compound archery would be more competitive because of designs and power of the mechanics of compound archery one must also compare the more bare basics and natural power of Recurve archery.

Compound is more mechanical while Recurve is more natural.

If you want to know where you truly stand naturally in Archery Recurve will give you a clear view of your natural abilities as an archer. 

Then couple your natural abilities with the mechanics of Compound archery and you can see your advancement into mechanical archery improves your natural ability 1,000%.

All true competitors in Archery should never fear the limits of Recurve archery competition. In my humble opinion they should combine both in the archery competitions, and do the competitions in a progressive manner taking it from natural Recurve competition into compound competition.


----------



## robin smith (Jun 6, 2011)

arched said:


> you are correct comparing the two is like apples and oranges.
> 
> While compound archery would be more competitive because of designs and power of the mechanics of compound archery one must also compare the more bare basics and natural power of recurve archery.
> 
> ...


2xx


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

archerymom2 said:


> I wonder...
> 
> If a top-10 compound archer picked up a recurve bow just before a national tournament, how much would his/her placement change.
> 
> And vice versa?


Check the standings on the last Olympic trials in 2010. I believe Braden Gellenthian picked up a recurve and shot it for the trials. I think he finished middle of the pack.
If he had more time to train on it, i am sure he would have done much better.

Chris


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

chrstphr said:


> Check the standings on the last Olympic trials in 2010. I believe Braden Gellenthian picked up a recurve and shot it for the trials. I think he finished middle of the pack.
> If he had more time to train on it, i am sure he would have done much better.
> 
> Chris


maybe so-Clint Freeman-the first 1400 in compound used to shoot recurve. He switched to compound. why? others will tell you

Years ago we had a compound archer who liked to stir stuff up on this board. He claimed some 3D archer was the greatest all round archer in the world. I bet him Ten Grand that Michele Frangilli would destroy that guy in a competition that involved the following

a full FITA shot with compound, recurve and FITA Barebow

A 2 day NFAA indoor with the same

a 40 target 3D event shot under ASA rules-all three bows

and a Marked FITA or NFAA field

why? because Frangilli can shoot near world class scores with a hook. So can Butch Johnson, Vic Wunderle and several other top recurve archers. I cannot think of a 3D compound archer who can pick up a recurve and shoot a 1300 in less than a week, or a month or a year.

thanks for "necro'ing" this thread. we need some more controversy.

btw the type of competition is different

if you have the physical gifts Darrell, Brady or Butch has, there are very few people who will ever approach you with a recurve. The Compound reminds me of red dot sight bullseye or IPSC guns. that sight allowed many of us with less than top one percent vision compete with guys who had extraordinary eyesight. The Mechanical release takes that physical gift out of the mix. It comes down to nerves and concentration with the wheel bow-which might be tougher since more people are able to play at the top level.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Jim C said:


> thanks for "necro'ing" this thread. we need some more controversy.


I didnt revive this thread. Arched did. 

And Im not stirring up controversy, i merely gave an example to answer a question posted in a thread that was being posted to. My answer was generic and gave no baise to either side. 



Chris


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

my thanks was generic. no charge of misconduct made


----------

